# Visa Processing Delays



## Roisined (Jul 25, 2017)

I just wanted to see if anyone else was experiencing delays in their permits being processed? I submitted my renewal 10 weeks ago, should be ready by now according to their timelines. I phoned home affairs and all they could tell me was that it is being worked on. 

Has anyone else had delays or had they're permits sent back within 10 weeks?


----------



## mr139 (Jul 1, 2018)

Roisined said:


> I just wanted to see if anyone else was experiencing delays in their permits being processed? I submitted my renewal 10 weeks ago, should be ready by now according to their timelines. I phoned home affairs and all they could tell me was that it is being worked on.
> 
> Has anyone else had delays or had they're permits sent back within 10 weeks?


I applied for CSV in November and still waiting on the outcome. Few of my friends who applied earlier this year got the visa in three weeks. I think there are delays and am not sure why the delay.


----------



## Thandol (Aug 31, 2018)

Good day. Is there anyone who has ever used Vijush from immigration assist to facilitate the Finalization of his or her permit? Are they genuine?


----------



## DiamondVet (Dec 16, 2018)

mr139 said:


> I applied for CSV in November and still waiting on the outcome. Few of my friends who applied earlier this year got the visa in three weeks. I think there are delays and am not sure why the delay.


Hey there I just wanted to ask when exactly in November did you apply for your CSV, and where, also was it the 1year or 5 year? I also have a few colleagues who told me they got theirs in 2 - 3 weeks so this wait is worrying, I submitted for the 1 year on the 4th of December then on the 11th the tracking status changed multiple times but it ended up being 'received at DHA on 11 December'
Anyways please let me know how yours goes thanks


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Thandol said:


> Good day. Is there anyone who has ever used Vijush from immigration assist to facilitate the Finalization of his or her permit? Are they genuine?


No one can influence, or expediate in any way the outcome of your application. If anyone claims to do so they are scamming you. The best thing to do if your permit is taking long is to call the DHA call centre and ask them to escalate the application. Once you have submitted don't pay anyone anything.


----------



## DiamondVet (Dec 16, 2018)

just an update, so my status changed to "Application for xxxx has been forwarded to VFC on 19 December 2018" , I applied for a CSV 1 year on 4 Dec, hopefully its a positive outcome and I will collect next week because I had decided to wait in my home country.


----------



## krish_indian (Nov 12, 2018)

DiamondVet said:


> just an update, so my status changed to "Application for xxxx has been forwarded to VFC on 19 December 2018" , I applied for a CSV 1 year on 4 Dec, hopefully its a positive outcome and I will collect next week because I had decided to wait in my home country.


I received update like below . Not sure visa approved. 
Processed application is ready for collection from DHA Mumbai AC as on 21/12/2018.


----------



## krish_indian (Nov 12, 2018)

krish_indian said:


> I received update like below . Not sure visa approved.
> Processed application is ready for collection from DHA Mumbai AC as on 21/12/2018.


All pending critical visas in Mumbai consulate refused for 2018.


----------



## mr139 (Jul 1, 2018)

krish_indian said:


> All pending critical visas in Mumbai consulate refused for 2018.


did you collect your outcome. ? I applied on November 15th and my status changed on the 22'nd. I will collect the outcome only on 26th.


----------



## mr139 (Jul 1, 2018)

DiamondVet said:


> Hey there I just wanted to ask when exactly in November did you apply for your CSV, and where, also was it the 1year or 5 year? I also have a few colleagues who told me they got theirs in 2 - 3 weeks so this wait is worrying, I submitted for the 1 year on the 4th of December then on the 11th the tracking status changed multiple times but it ended up being 'received at DHA on 11 December'
> Anyways please let me know how yours goes thanks



I applied on Nov 15th for a 1 year visa. I applied without employment letter.My status changed to ready for collection on 22'nd. Did you collect your outcome.


----------



## krish_indian (Nov 12, 2018)

mr139 said:


> did you collect your outcome. ? I applied on November 15th and my status changed on the 22'nd. I will collect the outcome only on 26th.


No outcome , But stamped like "Visa Applied For SA Consulate General : Mumbai Date :21/12/2018" in last page of passport.

No stamping and rejection letter. My agent telling like Visa rejected.


----------



## mr139 (Jul 1, 2018)

krish_indian said:


> mr139 said:
> 
> 
> > did you collect your outcome. ? I applied on November 15th and my status changed on the 22'nd. I will collect the outcome only on 26th.
> ...


Hi , 
I collected my passport today . It had the critical visa stamped . The visa is for a year to search for employment


----------



## mr139 (Jul 1, 2018)

DiamondVet said:


> mr139 said:
> 
> 
> > I applied for CSV in November and still waiting on the outcome. Few of my friends who applied earlier this year got the visa in three weeks. I think there are delays and am not sure why the delay.
> ...





mr139 said:


> DiamondVet said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there I just wanted to ask when exactly in November did you apply for your CSV, and where, also was it the 1year or 5 year? I also have a few colleagues who told me they got theirs in 2 - 3 weeks so this wait is worrying, I submitted for the 1 year on the 4th of December then on the 11th the tracking status changed multiple times but it ended up being 'received at DHA on 11 December'
> ...


I collected my passport today . It had the critical skill visa stamped . The visa was issued by Mumbai counsulate on 21 Dec. hope you also get a positive outcome .


----------



## mr139 (Jul 1, 2018)

krish_indian said:


> krish_indian said:
> 
> 
> > I received update like below . Not sure visa approved.
> ...


This is not true .


----------



## krish_indian (Nov 12, 2018)

mr139 said:


> I collected my passport today . It had the critical skill visa stamped . The visa was issued by Mumbai counsulate on 21 Dec. hope you also get a positive outcome .


Do you have below stamping in last page ?

Visa Applied For SA Consulate General : Mumbai Date :21/12/2018


----------



## mr139 (Jul 1, 2018)

krish_indian said:


> mr139 said:
> 
> 
> > I collected my passport today . It had the critical skill visa stamped . The visa was issued by Mumbai counsulate on 21 Dec. hope you also get a positive outcome .
> ...


No .. I don’t have this stamping . I just have the visa stamped .


----------



## ImigrantBC (Jul 15, 2016)

I applied for change of conditions in my CSV on 19 December 2018 and status changed to application received at vfs 19 Application forwarded to Dha 20 December Application received at DHA it stayed like that until Jan 3 it changed to Application forwarded for adjudication and then Application received at DHA since then it was like that should I be worried? Adjudication seems to worry me!


----------



## mr139 (Jul 1, 2018)

ImigrantBC said:


> I applied for change of conditions in my CSV on 19 December 2018 and status changed to application received at vfs 19 Application forwarded to Dha 20 December Application received at DHA it stayed like that until Jan 3 it changed to Application forwarded for adjudication and then Application received at DHA since then it was like that should I be worried? Adjudication seems to worry me!


Did you do the application in South Africa ?


----------



## ImigrantBC (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes I did in Johannesburg!


----------



## ImigrantBC (Jul 15, 2016)

*es*



mr139 said:


> Did you do the application in South Africa ?


Yes I did in Johannesburg!


----------



## mr139 (Jul 1, 2018)

ImigrantBC said:


> mr139 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you do the application in South Africa ?
> ...


That’s a normal status . There is nothing to worry .


----------

